# Canon to Fix ‘R5 Freeze’ Issue in Firmware



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2022)

> When the R3 firmware update came out and indicated it quashed a freeze problem, the ears of many R5 owners perked up. And now we have confirmation from multiple people speaking directly to Canon service representatives that they expect a firmware fix to be pushed out for the R5 in the next release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Refraction (Feb 11, 2022)

This is good news, especially as one of the earlier firmware updates was supposed to have sorted it already but did not. But until they fix the AF downgrade / cripple they sneaked into FW1.5 I will be staying put at FW1.4. I have already dialled back the FW on our three R5's from 1.5 to 1.4 so I will sit tight for a few weeks after the latest release to see what user experience is.


----------



## rbielefeld (Feb 11, 2022)

Refraction said:


> This is good news, especially as one of the earlier firmware updates was supposed to have sorted it already but did not. But until they fix the AF downgrade / cripple they sneaked into FW1.5 I will be staying put at FW1.4. I have already dialled back the FW on our three R5's from 1.5 to 1.4 so I will sit tight for a few weeks after the latest release to see what user experience is.


Please expound on the AF downgrade that came along with firmware 1.5? I would like know about this in detail and have other R5 shooters that have the downgrade installed to chime in as well.


----------



## venusFivePhotoStudio (Feb 11, 2022)

My R6 freezes all the time if: 
1) I have image Review on LCD on
2) I have back button focus 
3) I set on one of the back buttons to eye-focus. 

Now it freezes if you take a picture, then when it appears on the LCD you press the eye-focus button and the try to take another picture. 
If you do that 3-4 times it freezes.


----------



## tron (Feb 11, 2022)

Refraction said:


> This is good news, especially as one of the earlier firmware updates was supposed to have sorted it already but did not. But until they fix the AF downgrade / cripple they sneaked into FW1.5 I will be staying put at FW1.4. I have already dialled back the FW on our three R5's from 1.5 to 1.4 so I will sit tight for a few weeks after the latest release to see what user experience is.


Can you describe how exactly the AF got crippled?

EDIT: ignore that please. I just read some of your posts.

I did not have eye AF issues with 1.5.0 but I shot only static subjects using 24-70 and 85 1.2 indoors.


----------



## entoman (Feb 11, 2022)

Best news I've heard all week. Let's hope it doesn't take long for Canon to sort this out (and the AF "downgrade" that some seem to be experiencing).


----------



## unfocused (Feb 11, 2022)

rbielefeld said:


> Please expound on the AF downgrade that came along with firmware 1.5? I would like know about this in detail and have other R5 shooters that have the downgrade installed to chime in as well.


I think he is referring to this thread. I haven't paid any attention because I haven't noticed any problem.


----------



## masterpix (Feb 11, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Continue reading...


I would like to think that Canon is not Microsoft, where "blue screen" is dealt with "remove the battery" although doing that do solves the "freeze".


----------



## neurorx (Feb 11, 2022)

The AF isn't crippled, it seemed to result in less sharp photos going from 1.4 to 1.5. I reverted mine back to 1.4 after that. I tried it on multiple RF lenses (70-200/2.8, 85/1.4, 28-70/2) and get similar results. In my instance it wasn't horrible, but going from very sharp eyes to mostly sharp for portrait work, really isn't ideal. I don't care about the automobile tracking.


----------



## radcraig (Feb 11, 2022)

tron said:


> Can you describe how exactly the AF got crippled?
> 
> EDIT: ignore that please. I just read some of your posts.
> 
> I did not have eye AF issues with 1.5.0 but I shot only static subjects using 24-70 and 85 1.2 indoors.


I had issues with some of the non L glass like the 35mm where it started hunting erratically with the 1.5.0 firmware. Once I downgraded it back to 1.4.0 the issue went away.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Feb 11, 2022)

My R5 only freezes when I use the rf70-200 during my studio photoshoots. It basically locks up when idle and i have to remove the battery. It happens at least once a shoot.


----------



## gbc (Feb 11, 2022)

My R5 and R would freeze every time I zoomed with my 24-70 EF lens. The lens still works fine on my 5D, but shuts the R5 down completely and I have to pop the battery out. Wonder if this will fix that.


----------



## Nick L (Feb 11, 2022)

Glad to hear this, I have only had this issue twice recently with my RF100-500 when using back button on a dark object against a bright background the EVF goes black and the camera reboots in 10 seconds or so, I cleaned all contacts and checked all batteries and cards, but a fix would be good.

As far as 1.4 vs 1.5, the tracking of head/eye is better in 1.5 but there is an issue with back button focusing in 1,5, I have three back buttons setup on my R5 and the 'normal' back button seems to be less likely to focus with 1.5.


----------



## calfoto (Feb 12, 2022)

gbc said:


> My R5 and R would freeze every time I zoomed with my 24-70 EF lens. The lens still works fine on my 5D, but shuts the R5 down completely and I have to pop the battery out. Wonder if this will fix that.


Just curious if you’re using the Canon EF to R adapter, or a 3rd party version? Also what version of the 24-70?


----------



## Al Braden (Feb 12, 2022)

Still hoping Canon will fix my R5 freeze. Seems random - just once a day of shooting or so. As far as I can tell it just locks up with tele zooms, especially RF 70-200 f/4. Can't tell what causes it but removing/replacing the battery is the only thing that gets the camera responding again. Seems a common problem. Who can we contact at Canon to amplify the need for a fix?


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 12, 2022)

I've had my R5 freeze a few times at events, especially if I'm taking lots of photos as well as video.
It does happen once or twice in a 5+ hour event.
Using 1.4. I always wait a few weeks to upgrade when new software is released to hear the complaints.


----------



## SnowMiku (Feb 12, 2022)

venusFivePhotoStudio said:


> My R6 freezes all the time if:
> 1) I have image Review on LCD on
> 2) I have back button focus
> 3) I set on one of the back buttons to eye-focus.
> ...


If your R6 is freezing that often I would send it back to Canon to get fixed.

I hope the Firmware update fixes all of the R5 freezing issues for everyone.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 12, 2022)

Woodwork is alive and well.


----------



## entoman (Feb 12, 2022)

YuengLinger said:


> Woodwork is alive and well.


?  ?


----------



## tron (Feb 12, 2022)

I downgraded my R5 to 1.4.0 today.

I didn't have any freeze in any firmware release but I believe I had some AF issues lately.

It seems responsive now and the only time it could not focus was USER ERROR (min focusing distance lens setting). Of course in really low light inside the house and with the 100-500 at 7.1 focusing was really slow but this is to be expected I guess (and it worked).

I also tried it with the RF2X and except from an almost dark room (let's not be unreasonable) R5 worked ok on a cloudy day.

It seems to focus in close distance reasonable well (when there are leaves close by and the sensor covers them almost but not fully). At least it worked with great magnification (600-1000mm).

The above do not represent of course 100% of camera's functionality but the basics seem OK.

So 1.4.0 stays for now and I will wait for 1.6.0 to see how I will proceed from there.


----------



## entoman (Feb 12, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Continue reading...


Clicked on the link to camnostic. I didn't know this site existed until you took over the reigns at CR. Camnostic is a superb site and I'd urge everyone here to check it out, if they haven'y already done so. The R3 review is by a long way the most intelligent and useful review I've read anywhere!


----------



## Refraction (Feb 13, 2022)

tron said:


> Can you describe how exactly the AF got crippled?
> 
> EDIT: ignore that please. I just read some of your posts.
> 
> I did not have eye AF issues with 1.5.0 but I shot only static subjects using 24-70 and 85 1.2 indoors.


The AF has been amazing for picking up subjects in busy scenes and holding onto them. Busy, not necessarily fast paced. 95% of what we do is wedding photography and videography and the difference between 1.4 and 1.5 is major. If I was not able to dial it back, I would be seriously considering a change of equipment. My theory is that it is no coincidence the change happened at the same time the R3 was released. If the R5 had worse AF than the R3 I would have to consider an upgrade (or a move to Sony)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 13, 2022)

Refraction said:


> My theory is that it is no coincidence the change happened at the same time the R3 was released. If the R5 had worse AF than the R3 I would have to consider an upgrade (or a move to Sony)


You might want to consider upgrading your headwear.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 13, 2022)

My R5 has never frozen, and no focus issues. I tend to use it in closer to the out of the box settings, except for using FTP to immediately download images. I do have a few options saved. I probably just don't use it enough to see the issue.


----------



## Refraction (Feb 13, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> You might want to consider upgrading your headwear.
> 
> View attachment 202471


Dont be a dick.


----------



## entoman (Feb 13, 2022)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> My R5 has never frozen, and no focus issues. I tend to use it in closer to the out of the box settings, except for using FTP to immediately download images. I do have a few options saved. I probably just don't use it enough to see the issue.


I think it would be advisable, for people who are having *serious* issues with freezing, to keep the camera as close to factory settings as possible, until firmware is available to fix the problem. But for most people the freezes seem to be a fairly rare occurrence and they'll probably be happy to keep any minor customisations they've made.


----------



## tron (Feb 13, 2022)

Weather was not excellent today so I chose to do other things in order to have spare time another weekend. So R5's AF behaviour with 1.4.0 remains to be seen but tests seem encouraging. As I mentioned before I have no lockups up to now in all firmware releases (starting from the original one).

I want it to be top shape because I am amazed with the IQ and IS of RF100-500. In the Spring the zoom and close focusing ability will make this lens very versatile (birds, flowers, flowers with flying ... visitors, etc).


----------



## AlanF (Feb 13, 2022)

tron said:


> Weather was not excellent today so I chose to do other things in order to have spare time another weekend. So R5's AF behaviour with 1.4.0 remains to be seen but tests seem encouraging. As I mentioned before I have no lockups up to now in all firmware releases (starting from the original one).
> 
> I want it to be top shape because I am amazed with the IQ and IS of RF100-500. In the Spring the zoom and close focusing ability will make this lens very versatile (birds, flowers, flowers with flying ... visitors, etc).


I couldn't believe it when I found that the 100-500mm rivals the 500PF prime for IQ, and its IS is in a different league. What's more, it holds up with extenders.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 13, 2022)

Refraction said:


> Dont be a dick.


Don’t post nonsensical bullish!t. Given that Canon added new R3 AF features to the R5, it seems very farfetched to think they intentionally hampered the performance of the R5 in order to boost R3 sales. Could there be coding errors leading to problems? Of course. But please, sell your asinine conspiracy theories somewhere else. I’m sure if you’re Qlever, you can find people who’ll swallow that tripe.


----------



## definedphotography (Feb 13, 2022)

I've not had any lockup issues with my R5 in about a year of use. Fingers crossed it stays that way.
Also, not updated to 1.5 firmware given all the talk about focus issues. Hopefully the upcoming FW sorts both issues out.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 13, 2022)

definedphotography said:


> I've not had any lockup issues with my R5 in about a year of use. Fingers crossed it stays that way.
> Also, not updated to 1.5 firmware given all the talk about focus issues. Hopefully the upcoming FW sorts both issues out.


I've had only one minor freeze, or maybe it was two, in 56,000 shots, and it just required switching off and on. It has not frozen since upgrading to 1.5.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 13, 2022)

Not had any issues on my R6 running 1.5 thus far. However I would like to see some improvements in Animal AF as in contrasty conditions the AF loses focus on the eye when tracking and seems locked on the background and you have to zoom out to get focus again.


----------



## starforgedape (Feb 21, 2022)

Bought an R5 this year, came with 1.5 by default. Multiple freeze/crash on the maiden voyage.
Got a replacement still crashed. Updated it to 1.5.1 as advised, and still got a freeze. Returned it. Great camera, AF, IQ--love it. But this is Canon, and it's a $4000 camera. 

I contacted support and they told me to send it to them and they'll have a look. It's not even a week old--they should replace it immediately. I know there is a supply chain issue and I have this maybe irrational theory that not all cameras are getting the standard chip or processor that is why there are some cameras that are having issues.

I know most people probably don't have issues with the R5--but this issue exists. And I also see that it is present in the R3 as well.

This is unacceptable especially for wildlife/bird photographers. Canon has to get their SHIZ together.


----------



## gbc (Feb 24, 2022)

calfoto said:


> Just curious if you’re using the Canon EF to R adapter, or a 3rd party version? Also what version of the 24-70?


I was using two different Canon adapters, one with the control ring and one without, on both an R5 and an R. It was the 24-70L ii. Eventually the problem just went away, but it persisted for a couple weeks. Not sure what happened or what changed to make it stop. Of course, this was after I panic-bought a refurbed RF 24-70, which... I was kinda looking for excuse to buy anyway. Maybe I subconsciously poured some sand into the old lens...


----------



## tron (Feb 24, 2022)

gbc said:


> I was using two different Canon adapters, one with the control ring and one without, on both an R5 and an R. It was the 24-70L ii. Eventually the problem just went away, but it persisted for a couple weeks. Not sure what happened or what changed to make it stop. Of course, this was after I panic-bought a refurbed RF 24-70, which... I was kinda looking for excuse to buy anyway. Maybe I subconsciously poured some sand into the old lens...


The problem stopped because it served its purpose: You bought an RF lens


----------



## tron (Feb 24, 2022)

On the other hand my R5 had focusing issues with an RF lens and it was fine with an EF plus teleconverter plus adaptor. Go figure!

But I took my revenge! I downgraded the firmware


----------



## vjlex (Mar 12, 2022)

I had about 3 or 4 lockups today on firmware 1.5.1. I installed it today before the shoot. Each time it was a Card 2 freeze (SD card, right?). Turning the camera on and off didn't fix it; only after removing the battery 1-2 times did it resume normal shooting.

I was shooting indoor portraits today with the RF 85mm. Something I noticed was that the lockup usually seemed to happen when there was a lull between shooting, when I was directing the subject or changing the position I was shooting from. Also, I noticed that the red light indicating that it was writing to card seemed to stay on longer than I remember. I think I need to reformat my card (Lexar Professional SDXC 128gb 2000x). Maybe it has something to do with the fact that I am writing RAW+JPEG to both cards (I meant to change it to one format to each card, but forgot).

As far as focusing goes, it did seem a bit better than I remember from previous shoots. But that may be because I'm using RF lenses now instead of adapted EF.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 12, 2022)

vjlex said:


> I had about 3 or 4 lockups today on firmware 1.5.1. I installed it today before the shoot. Each time it was a Card 2 freeze (SD card, right?). Turning the camera on and off didn't fix it; only after removing the battery 1-2 times did it resume normal shooting.
> 
> I was shooting indoor portraits today with the RF 85mm. Something I noticed was that the lockup usually seemed to happen when there was a lull between shooting, when I was directing the subject or changing the position I was shooting from. Also, I noticed that the red light indicating that it was writing to card seemed to stay on longer than I remember. I think I need to reformat my card (Lexar Professional SDXC 128gb 2000x). Maybe it has something to do with the fact that I am writing RAW+JPEG to both cards (I meant to change it to one format to each card, but forgot).
> 
> As far as focusing goes, it did seem a bit better than I remember from previous shoots. But that may be because I'm using RF lenses now instead of adapted EF.


Do a low level format. You can also run a check for bad sectors on the card.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 12, 2022)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Do a low level format. You can also run a check for bad sectors on the card.


Why a low level format?

Never mind. I just did a quick search and learned something. I always thought "low level" meant it was _less _of a format than normal formatting and I now see that "low level" is actually a more thorough formatting that erases everything on the card. Learn something new all the time. Seems strange though why "low" is more than standard.


----------



## vjlex (Mar 12, 2022)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Do a low level format. You can also run a check for bad sectors on the card.


Do you think it's better to format in camera or on the computer?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 12, 2022)

unfocused said:


> Why a low level format?
> 
> Never mind. I just did a quick search and learned something. I always thought "low level" meant it was _less _of a format than normal formatting and I now see that "low level" is actually a more thorough formatting that erases everything on the card. Learn something new all the time. Seems strange though why "low" is more than standard.


Because ‘low level’ formats down to a lower level of the drive hierarchy. Same reason the highest level of system access is root level, the top level of a folder hierarchy is the root directory, etc.


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 12, 2022)

The more I read about R5 & R6 issues, the more I love my EOS R and 5 DIV 
None of them has ever "frozen".
I think I'll get me a 5 DSr...


----------



## tron (Mar 13, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> The more I read about R5 & R6 issues, the more I love my EOS R and 5 DIV
> None of them has ever "frozen".
> I think I'll get me a 5 DSr...


Although my R5 has never frozen it is not like a DSLR in focusing. It has other AF capabilities though like focusing at very low light and IBIS is very good when combined with IS capable RF lenses (and probably EF but I have not tested them). But even so I very much prefer it to my R which I have sold it (and I did not regret it).

I just do not trust R5 to catch some BIF or unique birding moments like I trust my Nikon and Canon DSLRs.

5DsR is a very nice camera if you expose correctly. These days I believe it can be found at a very good price.

Having said that I believe having or not a R5 depends:

1. On what you shoot most.
2. If you have many good EF lenses.
3. A future R5 firmware

The freeze mentioned above cannot be R5's fault but SD card's fault. I remember my first and only freeze in 5DMkIV has been due to an SD card. I removed it and 5DIV recovered. Interesting this card had some issues in other but not all my DSLRs!!! After some full formats in a card reader and low level formats it must have recovered - or I have put it in some other camera - because I never had an issue again.


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 13, 2022)

tron said:


> Although my R5 has never frozen it is not like a DSLR in focusing. It has other AF capabilities though like focusing at very low light and IBIS is very good when combined with IS capable RF lenses (and probably EF but I have not tested them). But even so I very much prefer it to my R which I have sold it (and I did not regret it).
> 
> I just do not trust R5 to catch some BIF or unique birding moments like I trust my Nikon and Canon DSLRs.
> 
> ...


Well, well, well...
Sooner or later I'll certainly buy an R5 II or an R1.
Or, as you suggest, wait for a reliable firmware.
The trouble, in my case, is that:
-I own 14 EF lenses i'm fully satisfied with
-I love the 5 DIV
-I shoot mostly landscapes and macro, so AF matters less
-I had high expectations of the RF 100 macro, wanted to buy it with R3 or R5, no comment...
-I (stupidly?) expect a new camera to be as reliable as a Nikon F2, Leicaflex or an EOS 5 DII or 5 DIII
But still believe Canon can fix it!


----------



## AlanF (Mar 13, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Well, well, well...
> Sooner or later I'll certainly buy an R5 II or an R1.
> Or, as you suggest, wait for a reliable firmware.
> The trouble, in my case, is that:
> ...


Get one from the Canon store or a retailer that lets you keep it for a fortnight or 30 days and test it extensively to see if it works reliably. Mine has had only 3 crashes in 60,000 shots and required just a flick off and on to restart.


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 13, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Get one from the Canon store or a retailer that lets you keep it for a fortnight or 30 days and test it extensively to see if it works reliably. Mine has had only 3 crashes in 60,000 shots and required just a flick off and on to restart.


You are by far the best argument for an R5 and 100-500.


----------



## tron (Mar 13, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> You are by far the best argument for an R5 and 100-500.


Be careful! Alan has "made me" buy at least EOS5DsR D500 with 500mmPF and D850 !


----------



## AlanF (Mar 13, 2022)

tron said:


> Be careful! Alan has "made me" buy EOS5DsR D500 with 500mmPF and D850 !


Any regrets?


----------



## tron (Mar 13, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Any regrets?


Nooooooooooooooo!


----------



## tron (Mar 13, 2022)

I think there was a mention that Canon will present a major R5 AF firmware upgrade in the end of March (= April probably). If that is the case I will definitely try it.


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 13, 2022)

tron said:


> Be careful! Alan has "made me" buy at least EOS5DsR D500 with 500mmPF and D850 !


Couldn't he be an infiltrated Canon-Nikon secret double-agent???
PS: he made me buy Topaz sharpening...
PPS: I didn't regret it either.


----------



## tron (Mar 13, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Couldn't he be an infiltrated Canon-Nikon secret double-agent???
> PS: he made me buy Topaz sharpening...
> PPS: I didn't regret it either.


I remember now that he had mentioned Topaz Gigapixel and I bought it! He was right of course. I do not use it a lot but it was a nice buy. 

So thanks again @AlanF

P.S Oh no! I had got an email by Topaz advertising sharpening. I was thinking about it. And now that you mention that Alan had suggested it too I I am tempted. I will hold until there is a case that will need it.

P.S2 I had mentioned in the past that maybe I should send the bill to Alan!!!! 

P.S3 He didn't have time to persuade me about DxO . I managed to have it already


----------



## tron (Mar 13, 2022)

The good thing about this site is not so much rumors for me.

It is the positive attitude of many members, the knowledge and experience they share and the good photographs they post.


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 13, 2022)

I entered this forum to get infos about new or future Canon products.
Yet, the major benefit, for me, was becoming a better photographer by using my gear in a different way , simply looking at photographs by members. It may sound strange, but before, I had never paid attention to bokeh (yes, I'm ashamed). And, of course, Topaz (thank you, AlanF)


----------



## tron (Mar 13, 2022)

@neuroanatomist : since you have experience with both 1Dx and R3 could you give us your opinion how their AF abilities compare in BIF situations?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 14, 2022)

tron said:


> @neuroanatomist : since you have experience with both 1Dx and R3 could you give us your opinion how their AF abilities compare in BIF situations?


The R3 is better at most aspects, especially tracking and holding. The one aspect where I find the 1D X to be better is acquiring an extremely defocused subject. For example, shooting a duck in nearby water, then trying to focus on an eagle soaring overhead.

Overall, I’m satisfied with the R3 to the point that I’ll be selling the 1D X.


----------



## tron (Mar 14, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> The R3 is better at most aspects, especially tracking and holding. The one aspect where I find the 1D X to be better is acquiring an extremely defocused subject. For example, shooting a duck in nearby water, then trying to focus on an eagle soaring overhead.
> 
> Overall, I’m satisfied with the R3 to the point that I’ll be selling the 1D X.


Many thanks for your response. May I ask how much better is 1DX in acquiring an extremely defocused subject? Is it the difference very obvious or just observable? I ask because acquiring refers to the first frame which is very important. 

P.S I assume that you also have left Lens Drive when AF impossible to ON. On my R5 and I believe other's it is very crucial for focusing in the situation you mentioned above (extreme defocused at least for telephoto lenses)....

P.S2 Sorry for so many questions. I do not have R3 so your input is valuable. I may not get one but if R3 has better AF than R5 (which it may) it may as well show us the capabilities of the future Canon mirrorless cameras.


----------



## tron (Mar 15, 2022)

Z9 freezes have been reported too and there is a report for a corrupt file:






Z9 corrupt file


I've had my two Nikon Z9's for a couple of months now. I've used them for over 10k shots so far. I'm experienced D6, D5 shooter and have had two la...



www.fredmiranda.com





So I guess the grass is not greener on the other side  (Well except from the DSLR side maybe  )


----------



## vjlex (Apr 23, 2022)

I meant to follow up on this thread, but didn't realize until today that I haven't had any freezes or problems with my cards for a month now. Unfortunately, I can't exactly pinpoint what solved it, because I made 3 changes all at once. I updated my firmware to 1.5.2 and formatted the SD card that had been giving trouble. But the thing that I actually think resolved it for me was a problem of my own making. When I started using the focus bracketing feature in the early days of having the R5, I tried creating a specific folder for bracketed shots on my card. Long story short, my camera was writing data to both cards but with differently named folders. Changing my SD card folder setting so that it matched the CFExpress card folder name is what I think resolved my card lockup issues.


----------



## Andrew_kuttor (Jul 15, 2022)

The article states cameras returning from service have the update applied -- so what are the changes???
Anything noticable? I mean I suppose they would state if they could notice them. 
Maybe its just the same as usual. Autofocus improvements.
Two I think are low hanging fruit. 
1. White Balancing in video mode
2. Histogram showing while video is recording


----------



## entoman (Jul 21, 2022)

tron said:


> The problem stopped because it served its purpose: You bought an RF lens


Yeah, except that buying RF lenses doesn't fix the issues. I still get occasional lockups and IBIS jitters with RF lenses, and they still occur even if I reset the camera to default settings. Firmware updates seem to reduce the frequency of some issues, but sometimes make things worse for some users. What's really weird is that some people apparently never have any issues, even if they heavily customise their cameras, but other folk have lots of problems. It's not just Canon either - I know Sony and Nikon users who have encountered similar issues. It's the price we pay for having sophisticated gear.


----------

